# الانتحار



## II Theodore II (11 فبراير 2021)

سلام للجميع ، لدي سؤال، هل هلاك اي شخص مُنتحر هو مصير حتمي؟ هل لا يوجد ولو استثناء واحد، ولا اقصد حدث مثل ما فعله شمشون بل اقصد الانتحار فقط، أي شخص قرر انه يتخلص من حياته، هل النهاية محتومة ام يوجد لها استثناء؟


----------



## عابد يهوه (11 فبراير 2021)

حسب ما سمعت للدكتور ماهر صموئيل فالمنتحر يغفر له لان المنتحر يكون في حالة خروج عن الوعي .

[YOUTUBE]AWGLFdWUwrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2021)

اعتقد في استثناءات
المريض النفسي مثلا لانه وقتها بيكون في غير وعيه
ودا طبعا بيتصلي عليه
دا مثال 
لان كان ليا زميل مريض نفسي والكنيسه صلت عليه ووضحت السبب


----------



## shakespear (12 فبراير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اعتقد في استثناءات
> المريض النفسي مثلا لانه وقتها بيكون في غير وعيه
> ودا طبعا بيتصلي عليه
> دا مثال
> لان كان ليا زميل مريض نفسي والكنيسه صلت عليه ووضحت السبب




الله يرحمه ،قد يكون تعرّض لألاعيب أتباع الشرير فالإنجيل يقول عن أمثال هؤلاء:


[Q-BIBLE]
لانه دخل خلسة اناس قد كتبوا منذ القديم لهذه الدينونة، فجار، يحولون نعمة  الهنا الى الدعارة، وينكرون السيد الوحيد: الله وربنا يسوع المسيح.
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Maran+atha (12 فبراير 2021)

المنتحر هو قاتل نفس انسان وليس له فرصة توبة
فكل انسان هو مملوك إلى الله الذي خلقنا وفدانا على الصليب
بالتالي ليس لنا الحق في التخلص من نفسنا لأن في ذلك خطية تؤدي للهلاك الأبدي.


----------



## عابد يهوه (12 فبراير 2021)

الانتحار ليس فكره تطرق على بال الشخص صدفه وينفذها .. المساله ليست بهذه البساطه ان يقوم الانسان بقتل نفسه ، فالانتحار ينتج عن حاله اكتئاب شديده فيتخلص الانسان من نفسه بالانتحار في حاله يكون فيها خارج عن وعيه او تكون نتيجه امراض نفسيه او اضطرابات في الشخصيه او تعرض الانسان لصدمه شديده يتصرف فيها بدون وعي بقتل نفسه .. لا يوجد انسان واعي عاقل يقتل نفسه ، فتلك الحالات تحتاج الى مراجعه طبيب نفسي وعلاج وهذه مسؤوليه الاهل في مراقبه ابنائهم وحالاتهم النفسيه .. وكذلك الانتحار يكون نتجة لتعرض الانسان لتعذيب يفوق الاحتمال فيقوم بلا وعي بقتل نفسه للتخلص من الالم ..


----------



## shakespear (12 فبراير 2021)

لا يفكّر الضحية في الإنتحار من نفسه ولا بسبب مرض نفسي مباشر بل بسبب مرض نفسي مُفتعل من الغير والتسلّط على أفكار الشخص ومعرفتها وعرضها بطريقة غير مباشرة حوله أي أنّ الشخص يجد أفكاره حتى المُحرج منها معروض على العالم ويضع الشرير في ذهنه أنّ ذلكـ من فعل الله ﻷنّ الله يعلم الأفكار والغيب ثمّ يُمكن بسبب الأفكار القهريّة على ذهن الضحيّة أن يسقط في بعض الأفعال الغير لائقة والتي تسبب له حرجاً شديداً ويستخدمها الشرير ضده ويُشعره أنّ العالم كلّه يتحدّث عنه فيدخله في حالة من الخزي والعار والإكتئاب فيتخلّص من نفسه بالإنتحار بعد أيضاً ما يضع الشرير الفكرة في ذهنه أو من كثرة حصار الشرير ﻷفكار الشخص وفي مواقفه الحياتيّة فيُجن ،ولقد حذر الإنجيل في مواضع شتى بطرق غير مباشرة من مكائد الشرير وأتباعه وطبيعتهم العالمية ،فطبيعتهم طبيعة ظلمة العالم وطبيعة الموت :


[Q-BIBLE]
نعلم اننا نحن من الله، والعالم كله قد وضع في الشرير.
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2021)

Maran+atha قال:


> بالتالي ليس لنا الحق في التخلص من نفسنا لأن في ذلك خطية تؤدي للهلاك الأبدي.




أخي العزيز
يا ريت تتأنى في ردك و تتأكد منه لكي لا تعطي معلومة غير صحيحة لغيرك.
لا توجد خطيئة لا تُغفر الا خطيئة انكار الروح القدس، اي معرفة الحق في المسيح ولكن الشخص يختار بأن لا يؤمن.

أي خطيئة ثانية، إنتحار ام قتل ام غيرها، كلها دفع المسيح ثمنها. لا يوجد فرق في حجم الخطيئة امام الرب، لاننا نخطئ امام الرب الغير محدود وبالتالي كذبة كانت ام خطأ هي حجمها بكسر وصية الرب بنفس الحجم.

يجب ان نتذكر حاجتنا للعمل الكفاري الذي قدمه لنا السيد المسيح. بدون لا يوجد خلاص ولا غفران وقوة غفرانه تشمل الإنتحار و غيره من الخطايا.


----------



## shakespear (12 فبراير 2021)

وأؤيد زميلي My Rock وأضيف للزميل Maran+Atha معلومة أخرى وهي أنّ هناكـ عقاقير مُحفّزة لزراعة الأفكار في عقل الضحيّة وعقاقير ذهانيّة فعن طريقها ولا شعوريّاً يتم برمجة عقل الضحيّة ليتقبل أي نوع من أنواع الأفكار المراد توجيهها إليه ومن ضمنها الإنتحار وأذيّة الذات يعني الموضوع في حقيقته غير عمدي أصلاً فكيف يؤاخذ شخص مثل هذا بهذه الخطيّة المفتعلة والتي تتم بشكل طبيعي 100% حتى لا يظن أحد من النّاس بشبهة جريمة أو شيء ،اللهم إحفظنا من الشرير


----------



## عابد يهوه (12 فبراير 2021)

مرة وانا صغير قررت الانتحار لا اذكر السبب ولاني عالم اني لا استطيع ان اؤذي نفسي ولم اكن في حاله خروج عن الوعي فاخذت علبه سجائر وقلت سوف اشربها كلها لكي اموت :w00t:

وطبعا انا عارف اني كنت بضحك على نفسي وقتها ..


----------



## Maran+atha (13 فبراير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]jkF45BpdznY[/YOUTUBE]
كلمة منفعة للمتنيح قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن الانتحار


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2021)

shakespear قال:


> الله يرحمه ،قد يكون تعرّض لألاعيب أتباع الشرير فالإنجيل يقول عن أمثال هؤلاء:
> 
> 
> [Q-BIBLE]
> ...




جايز
هو كان شماس وخادم جميل جداااااااا
ومكنش ظاهر عليه اي تعب خالص
في يوم وليله سمعنا انه حرق نفسه في اوضته
والغريب ان فرش سريره واوضته فضلوا زي ماهما
النار ماثرتش فيهم
حقيقي هو كان ملاك جميل ع الارض
ربنا يرحمه 
عشان كدا الكنيسه عندنا سمحت بالصلاه وعرفنا السبب 
عشان ميكنش مصدر. عثره لغيره او حد يعمل زيه ويقول هيتصلي عليا..... 
او ان الانتحار وسيله عاديه اموت نفسي وربنا هيغفرلي
طبعا لا
زي ما قولنا هي حالات استثنائية ويكون معروف للكنيسه  اسبابها


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2021)

كل من يملك ارادة  لمثل هذا العمل 
فهو مخطىء حتما
لانة فقد الرجاء والثقة فى الرب فى حياتة
مثال يهوذا الاسخريوطى
هل بعد تسليمة للمسيح هل كانت ليس لة فرصة للتوبة ؟؟
اما ان يقدم شخص على هذا الفعل بسبب اعمال فوق ارداتة 
فهو شخص تحت رحمة ومغفرة اللة


----------



## geegoo (17 فبراير 2021)

كل من تشغله فكرة الانتحار بين الحين والاخر
يجب ان يبحث عن طريقة للدعم النفسي مع متخصص
ولا يستهون احد منا وخصوصا الخدام بطرح الفكرة ولو من باب المزاح
فهي قد تكون اشارة استغاثة و طلب للنجدة 
و قد نندم كثيرا اذا استخففنا بمثل تلك الفكرة ولم نحاول مساعدة صاحبها علي يد متخصص
حتي ولو من كل عشرة اشخاص اتضح احتياج واحد فقط للمساعدة النفسية الجدية
فوقتها لا نقول قد اضعنا وقت مع تسعة مازحين
بل نقول قد اعطانا الرب نعمة انقاذ نفس وحياة انسان


----------



## II Theodore II (17 فبراير 2021)

طيب، بما ان فيه احتمالية عدم هلاك المنتحر اذن ما الذي يمنع؟ شخص رأى ان حياته مالهاش معنى وبقى حاسس بيأس واحباط شديد وشايف ان استمرار وجوده ف الحياه بيزود المشاكل ، مش الطريق الاسهل حتى وان كان فيه مغامرة اريح للشخص دة ؟


----------



## خادم البتول (18 فبراير 2021)

II Theodore II قال:


> طيب، بما ان فيه احتمالية عدم هلاك المنتحر اذن ما الذي يمنع؟ شخص رأى ان حياته مالهاش معنى وبقى حاسس بيأس واحباط شديد وشايف ان استمرار وجوده ف الحياه بيزود المشاكل ، مش الطريق الاسهل حتى وان كان فيه مغامرة اريح للشخص دة ؟




مرة ذات لقاء مع أحد شيوخنا (من الغرب) ـ واحد من الذين تعلمت منهم وأثق في عمق حكمتهم واستنارتهم ـ طلب أحد الحاضرين السؤال. ببطء تقدم الرجل، بالكاد تحمله قدماه، يتماسك مع ذلك أمامنا ويتعالى وإن كان فيما يبدو محطما، كأنه في حالة انهيار داخلي، يبدو حتى ميتا في أعماقه! ثم تكلم الرجل بصعوبة، وبصوت متكسّر متهدّج يكشف على الفور أن صاحبه يعيش في ألم شديد جدا، يكاد في الحقيقة يبكي، أو ربما حتى ينوح! سأل الرجل عن *ابنته *الشابة الجميلة التي انتحرت وما هو مصيرها. لقد تعذبت في حياتها كثيرا ـ بسببه هو شخصيا، فيما فهمنا ولو دون تصريح ـ فهل تتعذب الآن أيضا في العالم الآخر؟ كان الرجل باختصار يمزّقه لا ألم الفقد فقط، بل ألم الذنب أيضا، وقد أدرك فيما يبدو أخطاءه ولكن بعد فوات الأوان!  

سكت المعلم الشيخ طويلا أمام هذا السؤال، على الأرجح لا يدري كيف يبدأ الحديث إلى هذه "المأساة" التي تقف أمامه، خاصة أن كلماته سيسمعها ويسجلها أيضا مئات الحاضرين! ثم أخيرا قال له: أولا من ناحية العذاب الذي تفكر فيه فلا. هي لا تتعذب الآن هكذا لأنها انتحرت. هذه ليست حقيقة الأمور أبدا. وعليه فلتطمئن من هذه الناحية تماما وليسكن قلبك وتهدأ جراحك. ولكن من ناحية أحرى: الانتحار ـ بالنسبة لها ـ ليس حلا. المنتحر يعتقد في الغالب أنه سيستريح من الألم إذا أنهى حياته، لكن هذا ليس صحيحا. آلامه التي ينتحر هربا منها لن تفارقه بعد الموت، بل ستظل معه وسيستمر في نفس معاناته بالضبط كما كان. آلام الإنسان لا يُنهيها أبدا إلا فقط إدراكه للحقيقة وعودته لمصدر وجوده، القدوس تبارك اسمه. فإن لم يتحقق هذا هنا فلعل من رحمته سبحانه أن يسمح لنا بتحقيق ذلك هناك، ولو بعد حين. نصلي من ثم لأجلها. أما الانتحار نفسه فلا يحل المشكلة أبدا. الانتحار مجرد مهرب آخر، كأي مهرب، لا يحل المشكلة أبدا. 


أعتقد أن هذا يجيب سؤالك، أستاذنا الحبيب، ليس فقط كلمات هذا الشيخ بل الموقف كله عموما، ولذلك حكيته بالتفصيل. (مَن نحن حقا كي نقرر الهلاك لأي إنسان؟ ألا ننتبه أننا قد نحطم بذلك روحا ـ أو حتى أرواحا ـ أخرى دون أن نشعر، ونفقد من ثم اثنين بدلا من واحد؟!) 

أما الخوض بعد ذلك في التفاصيل ـ فيما يتعلق بالموت والروح والعذاب وكل غيبيات العالم الآخر عموما ـ فلا يُنصح به، أستاذنا الكريم، ولا حاجة له. نحن *نثق *أن إلهنا عادل أمين رحيم، أو *لا نثق.* بعد ذلك لنسأل أولا أسئلة الحياة، حتى نستنفذها تماما، فعنئدذ فقط ستأتينا على الطريق كل الإجابات التي نريد، عن الحياة والموت كليهما. عندئذ «هذه كلها تُزاد لكم».

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 فبراير 2021)

تصدق المعلم الشيخ دا بيقول كلام صح! النفس بتفضل تعبانه لو مرجعتش لمصدرها و معرفتش حقيقيتها -- كنت فاكرا فعلا ان لما الواحد يموت خلاص بيرتاح علشان كدا كنت دايما بقف باستغراب قدام الايه دى -- فعلا كنت كتير بستغربها و اوقات بتدايق منها بس فعلا وصلت منها للفكر دا او المفهوم دا(طبعا انا بتكلم على الموت عمتا بدون الخوض فى طريقه الموته او مين السبب فيها -- بتكلم على انطلاق النفس من الجسد و موت الجسد:
سفر الرؤيه: الاصحاح السادس 
و لما فتح الختم الخامس رايت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله و من اجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم

6 :10 و صرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس و الحق لا تقضي و تنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض

6 :11 فاعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا و قيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا أيضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم و اخوتهم أيضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا مثلهم


----------



## خادم البتول (19 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصدق  المعلم الشيخ دا بيقول كلام صح! النفس بتفضل تعبانه لو مرجعتش لمصدرها و  معرفتش حقيقيتها -- كنت فاكرا فعلا ان لما الواحد يموت خلاص بيرتاح


.
أيوه  للأسف، لأن احنا عادة فاهمين إن تعبنا ومعاناتنا سببها العالم، بينما في  الحقيقة سببها "*علاقتنا*" بالعالم، وشتان بين المعنيين! أنا فاكر إني رافض  ما يحدث لأنه سيء، بينما الحقيقة بالعكس تماما: ما يحدث سيء بالتحديد لأن أنا  رافضه! أصل المشكلة وجذور المعاناة كلها داخلنا وليست أبدا خارجنا. بالتالي  لما بيموت الإنسان ويسقط عنه هذا الجسد بيكتشف إن المشكلة لسه معاه للأسف،  لسه جوّاه، في قلبه وفكره وروحه، وبالتالي لسه بيعاني كما كان ويمكن حتى أكتر! 

(لذلك من  علامات آباءنا القديسين هو حالة *الرضا *اللي عايشينها دائما! عندهم *تسليم  *كامل مطلق لمشيئة الرب في حياتهم! مفيش أي *مقاومة *أو رفض أبدا في "علاقتهم"  بالعالم وكل ما يحدث بالعالم، وبالتالي مفيش ألم أو معاناة! فيه بالعكس  رضا وسلام ومسرة، وتلاقي هم بالتحديد ـ رغم أمراضهم وأتعابهم الشخصية ـ  بالعكس أكثر الناس خدمة لغيرهم ودعم وصلاة لأجلهم! عندهم شفقة حتى نحو  المجرم، لأنهم بيشوفوه مريض، أعمى بائس، مقيّد مستعبد، هو نفسه في  الحقيقة مُعذب، حتى ممزق داخليا، مش مجرد شرير ظالم أو مجرم)!




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> علشان  كدا كنت دايما بقف باستغراب قدام الايه دى -- فعلا كنت كتير بستغربها و  اوقات بتدايق منها بس فعلا وصلت منها للفكر دا او المفهوم دا(طبعا انا  بتكلم على الموت عمتا بدون الخوض فى طريقه الموته او مين السبب فيها --  بتكلم على انطلاق النفس من الجسد و موت الجسد:
> سفر الرؤيه: الاصحاح السادس
> ولما فتح الختم الخامس رايت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله و من اجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم
> 6 :10 و صرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس و الحق لا تقضي و تنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض
> 6 :11 فاعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا و قيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا أيضا  حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم و اخوتهم أيضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا مثلهم


.
مش واضح إيه سبب الاستغراب أو الضيق يا حبو. لكن عموما احترسي مع سفر الرؤيا بالذات. الرؤيا والأدب الرؤيوي عموما زي "الأحلام" بالضبط ـ مليئة بالرموز والإشارات ولا تؤخذ أبدا حرفيا. السيد مثلا في الإصحاح الأول شعره أبيض: هل معنى كده إن شعره أبيض فعلا؟ فالسفر ده بالذات له وضع خاص ولا يُفسر بظاهر الكلمات أبدا. إذا كان سبب الضيق هو مثلا "شهوة الانتقام" الظاهرة في النص، فلا يوجد طبعا أي انتقام. متى «تنتقم لدمائنا» معناها المقصود كرؤيا هو متى يا رب يوم الدينونة، متى يظهر مجدك (فيخزى الخطاة، ونحن نفرح ونضيء بمجدك)، متى تعلن قداستك وسلطانك (فيخضع الظالمون والمتمردون)، إلخ. راجعي التفسير. بالذات لما تضايقي راجعي على الأقل التفسير أولا قبل ما تشيليها في قلبك!  

أشكرك يا قمرتنا على المداخلة الجميلة كالعادة ربنا يباركك. 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2021)

سبب الاستغراب او الضيق .... هو انى كنت فى زمن او وقت من الاوقات كنت مقتنعه و مصدقه ان الانسان لما يموت بيرتاح تماما ....
مش بيفتكر مين اذاه و مش بيفتكر حزن و لا يحس بالم ...
و لدرجه ان فكره الانتحار فعلا كانت كتير بتبقى كائنها مخرج و منقذ ... دائما كانت موجوده فى صف افكارى فى الوقت دا ...و كانت تعتبر مجرد التفكير فيها فى وقت الضيق بيديني شعور بالسكون و الراحه ... بال-لاوجود بال لاشىء و لا ذكريات ...لاشعور بالتالى  لا الم ...
الايه دى بئا لما خبط فيها ... كسرت المكان الجميل هههه 
فهمت من الايه ان الذكريات شغاله و المشاعر شغاله يبقى الالم شغال !!!! طب عملنا ايه بئا .. يبقى انتحار ايه و خيبه ايه بئا ههههه
فكرتني بموضوع كتبته هنا حروح ادور عليه كدا ......


----------



## خادم البتول (20 فبراير 2021)

ده باعتبار إن الانتحار "أوبشن" عندنا أصلا يا حبو!  الانتحار بحد ذاته يكفي تماما للهلاك. احنا بنقول يمكن ـ ياريت ـ نتعشم ـ إن ربنا برحمته يغفر للمنتحر. لكن من ناحية تانية: حتى الغفران لا يعني بالضرورة "*الراحة*"، وده كان هدف مداخلتي نفسها لما طرح الأستاذ تيودور ما يشير لهذا المعنى. يعني فيه ببساطة "بديل ثالث" هنا. التقسيم الحاد ـ إما *الهلاك أو الخلاص*، إما *العذاب أو النعيم *ـ هو تقسيم بروتستانتي في الحقيقة، لأن البشر عند البروتستانت قمسين: إما *قديسين *أو *خطاة*، ولا يوجد أي بديل آخر. (وده نفسه فيما أذكر يترتب على عقيدة إن "كل مؤمن كاهن"). بالتالي المنتحر إما إلى "*الجحيم*" هالك يتعذب، وإما ـ برحمة الله ـ إلى "*الفردوس*" وبالتالي سعيد يتنعّم! 

لكن الأمور قد لا تكون أبدا بهذه الحدة. هناك مثلا نار مُطهّرة أو "مطهر" عند الكاثوليك، وهناك ما يعادل الفكرة نفسها تقريبا عند الأرثوذكس أيضا فيما يسمى "قوة الله المطهّرة". (في الحقيقة كادوا يتفقوا بالفعل في أحد المجامع على هذه النقطة)! ده لأن هدف الحياة المسيحية ـ كما ذكرنا قديما ـ هو *التطهّر*، ثم *الاستنارة*، ثم *الاتحاد *بالله. طيب: إذا لم يتحقق التطهر في هذه الحياة وانتحر الإنسان أو حتى مات قبل التوبة، هل معنى هذا *هلاكه *أبديا؟ فلماذا نصلي إذاُ للراقدين ونطلب النياح والغفران لهم؟ حتى لو كنا نصلي لمن هم حسب ظننا بالفعل في الفردوس، ألا تنصرف صلاواتنا ـ ومن ثم مراحم الله ـ بالأحرى على من هم في الهاوية؟ 

فإذاً المنتحر *لا يرتاح *بالطبع أبدا يا صديقتي الجميلة. ولكن هذا لا يعني حتما وبالضرورة هلاكه أيضا وإلى الأبد. بل لا نيأس أبدا من رحمة الله ورأفته ومحبته، من إشراق شمسه ـ ما لم تأتِ الدينونة بعد ـ على الخطاة كما على الأبرار، وكما هنا كذلك هناك! 
​


----------



## Maran+atha (21 فبراير 2021)

في الأرثوذكسية المنتحر هو إنسان سلم حياته للشيطان 
لأن المنتحر هو إنسان فاقد الرجاء الذي من الله أي ترك الله
وسلم المنتحر نفسه لليأس الذي من الشيطان أي تبع الشيطان

المنتحر العاقل في الأرثوذكسية لا يتم الصلاة عليه لأن مسيره هلاك أبدي
المنتحر هو فاعل خطية ولا يوجد له توبة بعد الموت لهذا يموت بخطيته.
[YOUTUBE]oiesThJXeVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2021)

II Theodore II قال:


> طيب، بما ان فيه احتمالية عدم هلاك المنتحر اذن ما الذي يمنع؟ شخص رأى ان حياته مالهاش معنى وبقى حاسس بيأس واحباط شديد وشايف ان استمرار وجوده ف الحياه بيزود المشاكل ، مش الطريق الاسهل حتى وان كان فيه مغامرة اريح للشخص دة ؟



«كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي»، لكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوَافِقُ. «كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي»، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَبْنِي.

حياتنا يا غالي ليست لأنفسنا وليست للإستمتاع.. حياتنا ان نعيشها ان ننكر أفسنا وان ننكر راحتنا النفسية ونعيش لمجد الرب وخير الآخرين. 
بوسط الاحساسيس والأحباط لازم نتذكر ان حياتنا هي للمسيح وعايشين لاجل البشارة ولاجل ان نخدم اسمه القدوس. قوتنا هي من المسيح ولذتنا في الحياة هي في خدمته وليست في راحة جسدية..


 مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ. فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ، إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ، الَّذِي أَحَبَّنِي وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِي.


----------



## خادم البتول (21 فبراير 2021)

Maran+atha قال:


> في الأرثوذكسية المنتحر هو إنسان سلم حياته للشيطان
> لأن المنتحر هو إنسان فاقد الرجاء الذي من الله أي ترك الله
> وسلم المنتحر نفسه لليأس الذي من الشيطان أي تبع الشيطان
> 
> ...


 

أتمنى ألا يكون هذا في سياق التعليق على رسائلي، ولو بطريق غير مباشر، أو أن يكون المفهوم منها خلاف ذلك، لأن ضعفي *بالطبع *لا أختلف مع هذا الرأي *على الإطلاق*!

* المنتحر العاقل في الأرثوذكسية لا يتم الصلاة عليه لأن مسيره هلاك أبدي*

بس *هي دي *المشكلة أستاذنا الحبيب! 
*هل المنتحر عاقل؟ ما معنى عاقل؟ ومن يحدد هذا؟ *
بس هي دي كل المشكلة واللي حولها وبسببها كل الكلام. 

***

عموما أشكر محبتك على هذه الفرصة للإيضاح: أؤكد أن كل رسائلي شخصيا بهذا الموضوع، *كلها*، تأتي بالطبع *بعد افتراض *ـ *وبناء على *ـ أن المنتحر في حالة *اضطراب عقلي* (ذُهاني) أو على الأقل *نفسي *(عُصابي)، حتى بالمعنى الطبي للكلمة. النوع الذي كان يقصده أستاذنا *الدكتور جيجو* في رسالته الهامة. (ولكن ـ من ناحية أخرى ـ هذا الشرط قد يتسع في الحقيقة ليشمل كل المنتحرين تقريبا، أو معظمهم على الأقل، حتى لو كان الاضطراب مؤقتا أو عارضا)! 

بالتالي نعم، لتمتنع الكنيسة عن الصلاة عليهم، هذا حتى واجبها، لأن للكنيسة *دور رعوي واجتماعي *لا يمكن إغفاله. بل أكثر من ذلك: هذا ليس "رأي" الكنيسة عندئذ بل *إرشاد الروح *القدوس ذاته، تحقيقا لهذا الغرض الاجتماعي الأسمى، وبغض النظر عن حقيقة الهلاك ـ أو عدم الهلاك ـ عند الدينونة. (لنتذكر: «الله يحدد الكتاب لكن الكتاب لا يحدد الله». فإذا كان الكتاب نفسه لا يقيد الله أو يحدّ من سلطانه، فكم بالحرىّ لا يقيده أي قرار أو حكم كنسي، حتى لو كان الباعث عليه هو روح الله نفسه، سبحانه، تحقيقا لهدف زمني محدد)! 

فهذا عن الكنيسة. أما في دوائر البحث والنقاش الخاصة، كهذا المنتدى، فمن *واجبنا*، أيضا، أن نطرح بالعكس جميع الرؤى وألا نتجاهل أبدا أي احتمال، خاصة إذ كان احتمالا يتفق مع *المشيئة الإلهية *العامة: *الله يريد أن الجميع يخلصون! *

***

ثم لنتذكر أخيرا ـ علاوة على كل هذا ـ عمالقة مثل العلامة *أوريجانوس *أو القديس *غريغوريوس النيصي *ـ أبو الآباء كما لقبوه بأحد المجامع ـ الذين كانوا يؤمنون بمبدأ "*الاستعادة العامة*"*:* بأن الجميع بلا استثناء سوف يخلصون في النهاية، بأن الكل سيعود يوما إلى الله وإلى ملكوته، وبأن الجحيم ليس أبديا! صحيح أن هذا رأي أعرضت عنه الكنيسة في حينه، لنفس الأسباب الرعوية على الأقل جزئيا، لكننا ـ كباحثين ـ لا يجدر بنا أبدا إغفاله كأن لم يكن، خاصة بعد دفاع القديس *ديديموس الضرير *عن أوريجانوس وشهادته لأجله: «أنكروه لأنهم *فقط أساءوا فهم *ما يقول»!

*بكل حال:* الأمور ليست أبدا بهذه الحدّة وهذا العبوس أيها الأحباء، ولم تكن هكذا أبدا روح الآباء. لنحذر من "*عنف*" أفكارنا وعقولنا، من "*وهابيّة*" الثقافة والفكر والسلوك التي صرنا *نتنفسها *في هذا الركن من العالم! الإرهاب أيها الأحباء داخل الناس، في أعماق قلوبهم وأرواحهم، قبل أن يكون قنبلة أو حزاما ناسفا! هذا الإيمان في المقابل ـ كصاحبه ـ بالأحرى وديع متواضع القلب، محب مبتسم، شفوق رحوم، متسع ودود، منفتح للمرضى قبل الأصحاء وللخطاة قبل الأبرار. وقد كانت وما زالت «الكنيسة* مستشفي *لا *محكمة*» كما قال قديسنا ذهبي الفم. 

(وبالطبع لا أقصد أبدا بكل هذا *أستاذنا الحبيب ماران*، فهذا بالعكس من أجمل الأعضاء الذين التقينا هنا وأكثرهم وداعة ومحبة ولطفا. بل أتحدث بوجه عام). تحياتي ومحبتي.
​


----------



## خادم البتول (22 فبراير 2021)

My Rock قال:


> «كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي»، لكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوَافِقُ. «كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي»، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَبْنِي.
> 
> حياتنا يا غالي ليست لأنفسنا وليست للإستمتاع.. حياتنا ان نعيشها ان ننكر أفسنا وان ننكر راحتنا النفسية ونعيش لمجد الرب وخير الآخرين.
> بوسط الاحساسيس والأحباط لازم نتذكر ان حياتنا هي للمسيح وعايشين لاجل البشارة ولاجل ان نخدم اسمه القدوس. قوتنا هي من المسيح ولذتنا في الحياة هي في خدمته وليست في راحة جسدية..
> ...




رسالة أخرى في غاية الأهمية، تحياتي يا أستاذ *روك*. أود تأكيد هذه االرسالة، وبالوقت ذاته أود نفيها أيضا! 

حياتنا يا غالي ليست لأنفسنا وليست للإستمتاع.. حياتنا ان نعيشها ان ننكر أفسنا وان ننكر راحتنا النفسية ونعيش لمجد الرب وخير الآخرين.

ولكن هل هناك تعارض؟ ألا يمكن أن "*نستمتع*" بحياة أنكرنا فيها أنفسنا وراحتنا وعشناها لمجد الرب وخير الآخرين؟ ألا يجوز أن يكون هذا هو هدف وجودنا كله، ومن ثم فكل تجارب الحياة وشدائدها ليست إلا دفعا مستمرا لنا نحو اكتشاف هذه الحقيقة وسلوك هذا الطريق ومن ثم بلوغ *السعادة الحقيقية *أخيرا؟ وكما تقول بنفسك في هذه الرسالة: لذتنا في الحياة هي في خدمته وليست في راحة جسدية .  

من ناحية أخرى يا ليت الأمور كانت بهذه البساطة! يبدو أنك مثالي جدا يا زعيم! 

ما نقوله ـ ويقوله رسولنا الجميل ـ هو نفسه *ثمرة *من ثمار النعمة! هو نفسه *خلاصة *الرحلة كلها وفيض من إشراق النور بقلوبنا. لكن هذا النور قد لا يجدي كثيرا مع شخص يفكر بالانتحار، أستاذنا الحبيب، لأنه يعيش بالأحرى في أعماق أعماق الظلمة! هذا الخطاب وهذه الآيات *ترفعنا *نحن فقط ـ ولو لم نقصد ـ دون أن تتلامس حقا مع مشكلة المنتحر! بالعكس حين نرتفع نحن هكذا ـ بخطابنا وفهمنا ونور النعمة فينا ـ *بالضرورة *يشعر هو في المقابل بالانحطاط إلى درجة أدنى وظلمة أكبر، من ثم يتفاقم بالعكس إحساسه بالاغتراب وتتعمق أزمته وتزيد معاناته! هذا الخطاب بالتالي ـ الخطاب الديني الوعظي عموما ـ قد *يُعجّل *بالأحرى قرار انتحاره!

تأمل هذه الحالة التي ذكرتها الغالية* نيفينا:* هذا كان "*شماس وخادم جميل جداااا*»، كان «*حقيقي ملاك جميل عل الأرض*»! يعني كان على *علم تام *ـ فيما أفترض ـ بهذا الخطاب وهذه الآيات! على الأرجح كانت هذه بالضبط *إجابته *هو نفسه لو أن أحدا سأله عن الانتحار!

مع ذلك كانت الهوّة أو الفجوة بين *المثال *الرائع (في أفكاره وعقله) *والواقع *المؤلم (في خبرته ومشاعره) فجوة هائلة! كان من ثم منقسما، حتى ممزقا من الداخل، وإن بدا من الخارج خادما جميلا وملاكا يمشي على الأرض!

ولنلاحظ ـ علاوة على هذا ـ أن *النار لم تلمس فراشه او أثاث حجرته*! ما معنى هذا؟! للأسف ليست لدينا التفاصيل لنعرف حقيقة ما حدث بالضبط، لكنه *نوع من الموت *قرأت عنه قديما: النار لا تحرق الفراش أو الحجرة لأنها ببساطة *تأتي من الداخل*، *لا من الخارج*! آلام هذا الشخص إذاً وصلت من الشدة إلى أنها استحالت نارا فعلية، لهبا حقيقيا أكل جسده ثم ـ بموته ـ انطفأ تلقائيا وفوريا، لأن عقله أو روحه نفسها كانت هي مصدر النار! تأمل حجم الألم! تخيل شدة الحريق الذي كان هذا الشخص *يعيش بالفعل فيه!*

(طبعا لا نعرف التفاصيل، ولا مدى اشتراكه *إراديا *في هذا الحريق بإشعال النار فعليا من الخارج. في الحالتين *فالمعنى واحد نفسيا*، لأن اختيار طريقة الانتحار لها دلالة وتكشف بحد ذاتها الكثير. فقط أشير إلى هذه النار التي لا تحرق إلا صاحبها. وبالطبع في هذه الحالة فهذا ليس حتى انتحارا)!

***

وعليه ـ مع اتفاقي التام بالطبع مع رسالتك، أستاذنا الحبيب ـ الأمور ليست للأسف بهذه البساطة، أو بهذه المثالية، وكأن العظات والآيات تكفي. بل إن الانتحار قد يبدأ أولا *بإلحاد* الشخص كليا، *كمقدمة *ضرورية تتيح له بعد ذلك ارتكابه فعليا. (وهذا نفسه في الحقيقة مشكلة أخرى لمن يقررون مقدما هلاك الناس أو خلاصهم: *الإلحاد *ـ لا الانتحار ـ يئول بالطبع إلى الهلاك! حسنا، ولكن ماذا لو كان هذا الإلحاد نفسه جزءا من الانتحار، مقدمة له، ومرحلة من مراحله؟ ماذا لو كان الإلحاد انهيارا أو حتى *موتا عقليا*، يسبق فعل الانتحار الجسدي النهائي؟ أليس من الأفضل إذاً أيها الأحباء ـ فيما يخص الهلاك والخلاص ـ أن نترك الأمر لصاحب الأمر)؟

نحتاج بالتالي إلى نقل هذه المعاني من مستوى الشعارات السامية إلى مستوى *الخبرة الحية.* نحتاج ـ أمام انتشار ظواهر تتزايد للأسف كالإلحاد والانتحار ـ إلى ترجمة هذا في *سلوكنا *نفسه أولا. يحتاج شبابنا ـ *قبل الكلمات، أو حتى بدلا منها *ـ أن يجد ولو شربة ماء أولا عندنا! يحتاج *اهتماما* حقيقيا أمينا، *رعاية *صادقة مخلصة، *محبة *عميقة تحتضن بالفعل معاناته وتفهمها! بعض شبابنا لا يحتاج إلا إلى أذن *تسمعه*، *وتسمعه جيدا*، بدلا من أفواه كلها لا يتقن سوى الوعظ، كلها يخاطبه طوال الوقت عما يجب ولا يجب، يصح ولا يصح، يليق ولا يليق!


مرة أخرى رسالة هامة جدا، حُبلى بالكثير، وما زال لديّ الكثير تعليقا عليها، ولكن نكتفي الليلة بهذا القدر. أشكرك وأشكر الأستاذ ماران وكل من شارك من الأحباء، وحتى نلتقي. 
​


----------



## geegoo (22 فبراير 2021)

هو صعب جدا ان الواحد يضيف بعد المشاركات العظيمة اللي ف الموضوع
حابب بس الفت النظر لنقطة شايفها غايبة
الانتحار هو عمل ضد الغريزة او الفطرة الانسانية وحتي الحيوانية
غريزة حب البقاء او الحفاظ علي النفس من المخاطر 
Survival instinct
دي نقطة محتاجة تفكير
تاني حاجة
في فرق بين التعليم العام لجموع المؤمنين وبين التطبيق علي ارض الواقع في كل حالة 

لاني اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة


----------



## خادم البتول (22 فبراير 2021)

geegoo قال:


> حابب بس الفت النظر لنقطة شايفها غايبة
> الانتحار هو عمل ضد الغريزة او الفطرة الانسانية وحتي الحيوانية
> غريزة حب البقاء او الحفاظ علي النفس من المخاطر
> Survival instinct
> دي نقطة محتاجة تفكير


 

بالضبط يا دكتور، نقطة طبعا في غاية الأهمية ربنا يباركك. هو ده اللي بيدفعنا للسؤال هل المنتحر "*عاقل*" أصلا، أو على الأقل "*طبيعي*"*؟* إذا كان الفصام مثلا (الشيزوفرينيا) ـ وهو من أصعب الأمراض العقلية ـ يمكن تبسيطا وصفه بـ"تفكك عناصر الشخصية" الإنسانية: الأفكار في مكان والمشاعر في مكان تاني وحتى الإرادة في مكان تالت أو منعدمة تماما (غير طبعا باقي الأعراض). طيب ما بالك إذا كانت الشخصية هنا فكّت من "*التصميم الأساسي الغريزي*" نفسه، الفطري كما تقول؟ يعني الشخصية هنا أو العقل *فصل من *"*الشاسيه*" ذاته إذا جاز التعبير! هل ده بالتالي ـ ولو فقط لحظة الانتحار ـ إنسان "*عاقل*"، أو على الأقل "*طبيعي*"؟ 




geegoo قال:


> هو صعب جدا ان الواحد يضيف بعد المشاركات العظيمة اللي ف الموضوع




يا باشا ده احنا نلغي "المشاركات العظيمة" دي كلها خالص بعد كده إذا كانت تجعل إضافة معاليك صعبة! 

*أولا *يا دكتور جيجو رسائلك ـ القصيرة عادة ـ تحمل مع ذلك دائما *معنى هام *وهي بالفعل تضيف وتضيء الكثير. أتمنى أن تفكر جديا بالمشاركة على نحو أكبر، لأننا نحتاج مشاركاتك وإضافاتك ونتعلم دائما منها. (كما نحتاج في الحقيقة ونفتقد إضافة كل إنسان هنا، فلكلٍ دائما صوته الجميل ولونه المميز وعطره الفريد الخاص الذي لا يتكرر أبدا)!  

*ثانيا *بالنسبة لـ"المشاركات العظيمة": ليس لضعفي بالطبع أي علاقة بهذه الإشارة على الإطلاق. ولكن بما إن هذا "يقال" أحيانا عن بعض رسائلي: نوجه عناية السادة المستمعين إلى أنه *لا توجد *أبدا أي مشاركات عظيمة أو أعمال عظيمة أو أداء عظيم، يوجد فقط محبة عظيمة. *الأم تريزا *في واحدة من أهم وأجمل عباراتها تقول: 

*We can do no great things; only small things with great love*

 (نحن لا نستطيع فعل أشياء عظيمة، فقط أشياء صغيرة ولكن بحب عظيم).​
فالمشاركات العظيمة ليست أبدا عظيمة، أستاذنا الحبيب، هي أيضا صغيرة بسيطة ككل المشاركات، ولكن فقط لأن بها محبة عظيمة فهي تبدو عظيمة ونشعر بها عظيمة! هذا هو كل شيء.  
​


----------

